# Huh, ANOTHER LE Raven Guard novel?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ixY2RYnT0U&feature=youtu.be

I just recieved an email with a status update for Mephiston Lord of Death, stating that it was stocked at the warehouse and ready to be dispatched. AND a teaser for the next upcomming Limited Edition novel to come, which I linked above.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Corax by Gav Thorpe – a follow on to Deliverance Lost, this will feature the Raven Guard assaulting an Adeptus Mechanicus forge world under traitor control.


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

looking forward to it , what do you reckon is it gonna be Nykona Sharrowkyn or Kayvaan Shrike ?
i assume it's gonna be a lords of the space marines book.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I hazard a guess that this will be where the Raven Guard truly adopts their space ninja modus operandi for the next 10k years, given the teaser blurb. Given the mauling they took at Istvaan and the 'problems' in Deliverance Lost. One can wonder if they ever, if at all figure out that they truly got fooled there, instead of blaming themselves.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

dickie bell said:


> looking forward to it , what do you reckon is it gonna be Nykona Sharrowkyn or Kayvaan Shrike ?
> i assume it's gonna be a lords of the space marines book.


It does say Horus Heresy at the beginning, but I wouldnt be suprised if Sharrowkyn plays a big role. After all he had quite the ninja performance in Angel Exterminatus.

I dont believe this is part of the Lords of the Space Marines.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome. We need more ninja Raven Guard.


LotN


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally, I have been dying to get my hands on some fluff that pertains more to their 40k aspect. I know this will be Horus Heresy material, which I am all for, but I love me some space ninja marines lol.

Would love a new series about the Raven Guard, just as the Ultramarines, Salamanders, Blood Angels, Space Wolves, Iron Warriors, Word Bearers, Night Lords, have all had Omnibus's about them.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> Finally, I have been dying to get my hands on some fluff that pertains more to their 40k aspect. I know this will be Horus Heresy material, which I am all for, but I love me some space ninja marines lol.
> 
> Would love a new series about the Raven Guard, just as the Ultramarines, Salamanders, Blood Angels, Space Wolves, Iron Warriors, Word Bearers, Night Lords, have all had Omnibus's about them.


I completely agree with you. Personally i'd like to see George Mann write it as his Raven Guard are completely ninja, to the degree that they could actually be leaping through trees.


LotN


----------

